# Internet Anschluss Beratung



## Hendrix !!! (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,


 ich wollte mir einen Festnetz Anschluss hohlen bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher was ich alles brauch.


 Ich finde keinen Anschluss am Mainboard für das Netzwerkkabel, für mich bedeute das das ich einen Netzwerkkarte brauch ?


 Wen ja welch ?


 Hardware steht in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Per4mance (6. Dezember 2010)

auszug: ....Speicherslots: 4x DDR2 • Erweiterungsslots: 1x PCIe 2.0 x16, 2x PCIe x1, 3x PCI • Anschlüsse extern: 1x VGA, 1x DVI, 1x HDMI, 4x USB 2.0, 1x Gb LAN (RTL8211CL), 7.1 Audio (VIA1708S), 1x PS/2 Maus • Anschlüsse intern: 8x USB 2.0, 6x SATA II RAID 0/1/0+1/5, 1x PATA, 1x Floppy, 1x CPU-Lüfter PWM, 2x Lüfter, 1x seriell ...


sollte also eig nen rj45 anschlus haben.


----------



## K3n$! (6. Dezember 2010)

Heyho,

1. Willst du jetzt eine Beratung zu einem Angebot für DSL & Telefon-Pakete oder zu einer Netzwerkkarte ?

2. Du hast bereits eine Netzwerkkarte auf deinem Mainboard:

von rechts | oberste Reihe | der zweite Anschluss

3. Wenn du dir ein Paket aus DSL & Telefon holen möchtest, brauchst du ein Modem, dass dir vom Hersteller in der Regel geschenkt bzw. mitsubventioniert wird und ein LAN-Kabel, damit du dein PC mit dem Modem verbinden kannst. 
Hier bräuchten wir ein paar Angaben zu deinen Gewohnheiten, um dir ein passendes Paket zu empfehlen.

-> Wie viel downloadest du ?
-> Wie oft bist du im Internet ?
-> Besitzt du ein Kabelanschluss ? (TV-Kabel)
-> etc.


----------



## robbe (6. Dezember 2010)

Wenn dein Board irgendwann im letzten Jahrzehnt hergestellt wurde, hat es auf jeden Fall einen Netzwerkanschluss. 
Hast du auch noch Fragen zum Internet Anschluss an sich, oder ging es jetzt nur um den Netzwerkanschluss?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2010)

S. AM2+, da ist alles nötige sicher drauf. Von daher steht kein Kartenkauf auf dem Programm. Fehlt jetzt nur der Vertrag und ein DSL Router auf kosten des Hauses


----------



## Hendrix !!! (6. Dezember 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> 1. Willst du jetzt eine Beratung zu einem Angebot für DSL & Telefon-Pakete oder zu einer Netzwerkkarte ?
> 
> ...



Beides 

  -> Wie viel downloadest du ?
-> Wie oft bist du im Internet ? Sobald ich zu hause bin bis ich schlafen gehe
-> Besitzt du ein Kabelanschluss ? nö
 ->etc. wOw



 Habe in auf dem Bild identifiziert, hab ihn also. 
  Dar waren halt nur Symbole drauf, bei allen anderen stand der Name bei.


Dafür schon mal Dankeschön an alle.


----------



## robbe (6. Dezember 2010)

Erstmal sollte man wissen, was bei dir Geschwindigkeitsmäßig überhaupt möglich ist. Da du kein Kabelanschluss hast, kommt ja am ehesten DSL übers Telefonkabel in Frage. Am besten du machst mal direkt bei der Telekom einen Verfügbarkeitstest um herauszufinden welche Geschwindigkeit möglich ist. Falls du nicht großartig runterlädst und größtenteils Spielst und Surfst dürften 16Mbit reichen.


----------



## Per4mance (6. Dezember 2010)

je nach dem wo er wohnt geht bei der telekom nicht so viel wie bei anderen anbietern. bei mir meint die telekom es geht garnix und mnet sagt ich kann bis 1800 dsl haben.


----------



## robbe (6. Dezember 2010)

Soweit ich weiß ist M-Net ja ein lokaler Anbieter der seine eigenen Netze hat, aber ich geh einfach mal nicht davon aus, das außer der Telekom bei ihm noch ein andere Netzbetreiber verfügbar ist. Möglich wärs natürlich, da müsste er sich erkundigen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2010)

Jepp entweder über das klassische Teflonkabel , oder über einen Kabelanbieter  a la Kabel Deutschland oder ähnlich. Bei der Telekom sollte man in etwa herausbekommen was als max. Speed möglich ist. Gibt sogar ein auf deren Seite einen Bereich wo man seine Verfügbarkeiten checken kann


----------



## Hendrix !!! (6. Dezember 2010)

Habe bei Alice wegen Verfügbarkeit geschaut die meinen ich bekomme zwischen 10 und 16 MB,
aber kein Fernsehen.

klassische Teflonkabel will ich ? oder Kabel ? 
was ist den besser?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke mal ein Kabelanbieter hat immo bessere Konditionen, auch was den Speed angeht. Kannst dich ja mal schlau machen bei div. Anbietern wer das beste Paket schnürt. Was du braucht und oder willst kannst ja nur du sagen


----------



## robbe (6. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man die Wahl hat, würde ich immer zu Kabel raten. Dort ist meistens wesentlich mehr Speed möglich und das P/L Verhältnis ist auch meistens besser. Allerdings hast du ja geschrieben, das ihr keinen Kabelanschluss habt. Falls jetzt ein Kabelanbieter in deiner Gegend verfügbar ist, weiß ich nicht ob die euch einfach so einen Kabelanschluss ins Haus legen.
Kannst ja einfach mal bei Kabel Deutschland nen Verfügbarkeitstest machen.


----------



## K3n$! (6. Dezember 2010)

Kabel (TV) ist eigentlich immer besser.
Du bekommst mehr Geschwindigkeit für weniger Geld.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (6. Dezember 2010)

allgemein oder nur ab und zu mehr Geschwindigkeit mit Kabel, hallt abhängig wo man wohnt.

welcher Anschluss wäre schneller der onbord oder im PCI platz mit 1000MB?


----------



## robbe (6. Dezember 2010)

Dein Onboard LAN hat 1000Mbit/s, es ist also defintiv ausreichend schnell für jede Art von Internet. Aktuelle gibt es für Privatpersonen noch nichts schnelleres als 1000Mbit/s und selbst das brauch kein normaler Mensch.

Hast du mal nachgeschaut, ob bei dir ein Kabelanbieter verfügbar ist? wenn ja, dann solltest du da einfach mal nachfragen ob sie bei dir (falls nicht vorhanden) eine entsprechende Verkabelung im Haus vornehmen.

Wenn kein Kabel Anbieter vorhanden ist, such dir einfach einen Provider für Telefon DSL (zb. Alice) aus, und bestell dort.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2010)

Da brauchst du nix kaufen wie schon oben geschrieben. Über Teflon bekommt man im Schnitt eine 16K Leitung und bei den Kabelanbietern ist meist das doppelte drin bei günstigerem Preis.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich nehme wohl Alice dar ich mit der Internet Seite von Kabel Deutschland nicht zurecht komme.
Ist auch der einzige Anbieter mit einem normalen preis bei mir.


----------



## K3n$! (6. Dezember 2010)

1. Kabel-DSL-Anbieter und Telefon-DSL-Anbieter sollten sich eigentlich nicht unterscheiden, zumindest was die Webseite angeht.

2. Die Preise sind bei jedem Anbieter deutschlandweit gleich.

Alice ist aber neben 1&1 wohl der günstigste Anbieter.
Ich würde trotzalledem probieren, DSL über Kabel Deutschland zu bekommen.


----------



## Yellowant (8. Dezember 2010)

Pass aber auf, Alice und 1&1 geben gerne vorab die Info das Leitungstechnisch das schnellste geht. Später stellt sich aber raus, das Sie auch nur auf das Telekom-Netz zugreifen können. Daher immer fragen ob Sie eigene Leitungen haben oder das Port-Signal von der Telekom mieten.


----------



## amdintel (8. Dezember 2010)

Hendrix !!! schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich wollte mir einen Festnetz Anschluss hohlen bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher was ich alles brauch.
> ...



es ist nicht zu fassen, es hat nicht lange dauert bis so ein post kommt , Neues MB kaufen nur weil ein Lan Anschluß fehlt was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, denn alle aktuellen PCs und MB  haben einen Lan Anschluß , außer man hat ein uralt Teil von PC Bj 2000/2002 und ja baut man dann eine LAn Kart ein.




Hendrix !!! schrieb:


> Ich nehme wohl Alice dar ich mit der Internet Seite von Kabel Deutschland nicht zurecht komme.
> Ist auch der einzige Anbieter mit einem normalen preis bei mir.



würde ich auch so machen Kabel Deutschland ist un seriös und wollen gleich Konto Daten abfangen und ab fischen,  (hatte mich auch mal für Kabel Deutschland und DLS interessiert zu einem Vertrag ist es nicht gekommen, Vertrag  kommt von vertragen , wenn es gleich am Anfang   schon Zoff und Streß gibt ).

Alice ist O2 ich würde eine kurze Vertrags Laufzeit nehmen ist sicherer, alles anderen mit dem 24 Monaten ist ein hohes Risiko für einem selber ,  man kann   auch  nach O2 gehen oder  halt Alice  nehmen,  die bieten alle beide kurze Laufzeiten an genau so  wie  Congstar  = eine Tochter Firma der Telekom,   andere Provider mit 12 und 24 Monats Vertrags Laufzeit  ist nichts anderes als  Bauernfängerei , davon würde ich  die Finger lassen .


----------



## Hendrix !!! (9. Dezember 2010)

Yellowant schrieb:


> Pass aber auf, Alice und 1&1 geben gerne vorab die Info das Leitungstechnisch das schnellste geht. Später stellt sich aber raus, das Sie auch nur auf das Telekom-Netz zugreifen können. Daher immer fragen ob Sie eigene Leitungen haben oder das Port-Signal von der Telekom mieten.




Der Verfügbarkeit Check von Alice hat gemeint zwischen 10MB und 16MB.


 Kann ich zufrieden sein wen ich 13MB bekomme oder sollte man Stress machen ?



			
				amdintel schrieb:
			
		

> es ist nicht zu fassen, es hat nicht lange dauert bis so ein post kommt , Neues MB kaufen nur weil ein Lan Anschluß fehlt was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, denn alle aktuellen PCs und MB haben einen Lan Anschluß , außer man hat ein uralt Teil von PC Bj 2000/2002 und ja baut man dann eine LAn Kart ein.



Ich habe doch nach einer PCI Karte gefragt 





 das hatte ich schon mal gesagt, ich wahr hallt nicht sicher, überall steht ein Name drauf nur am wichtigsten stehen Zeichen.   




			
				amdintel schrieb:
			
		

> würde ich auch so machen Kabel Deutschland ist un seriös und wollen gleich Konto Daten abfangen und ab fischen, (hatte mich auch mal für Kabel Deutschland und DLS interessiert zu einem Vertrag ist es nicht gekommen, Vertrag kommt von vertragen , wenn es gleich am Anfang schon Zoff und Streß gibt ).





 wie hasst du es mit bekommen das sie dein Daten haben wollen ?




			
				amdintel schrieb:
			
		

> Alice ist O2 ich würde eine kurze Vertrags Laufzeit nehmen ist sicherer, alles anderen mit dem 24 Monaten ist ein hohes Risiko für einem selber , man kann auch nach O2 gehen oder halt Alice nehmen, die bieten alle beide kurze Laufzeiten an genau so wie Congstar = eine Tochter Firma der Telekom, andere Provider mit 12 und 24 Monats Vertrags Laufzeit ist nichts anderes als Bauernfängerei , davon würde ich die Finger lassen .



ja sehe ich auch so, des halb habe ich Alice genommen, o2 ist ein wenig teurer


----------



## robbe (9. Dezember 2010)

Hendrix !!! schrieb:


> wie hasst du es mit bekommen das sie dein Daten haben wollen ?




Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf drum, amdintel hat so seine Problemchen mit Kabel Deutschland.


----------



## amdintel (9. Dezember 2010)

Hendrix !!! schrieb:


> würde ich auch so machen Kabel Deutschland ist un seriös und wollen gleich Konto Daten abfangen und ab fischen, (hatte mich auch mal für Kabel Deutschland und DLS interessiert zu einem Vertrag ist es nicht gekommen, Vertrag kommt von vertragen , wenn es gleich am Anfang schon Zoff und Streß gibt ).






> wie hasst du es mit bekommen das sie dein Daten haben wollen ?



weil die gleich die Konto Daten verlangt haben ohne das man schon Kunde ist und den Anschluß nutzten kann,
Gegen solche Geschäftspraktiken habe ich nun mal was . 
ich geben generell nie einen Bank Einzug, mein Konto ist kein Selbstbedienungladen wo man sich nach Lust und lauen   bedienen  kann, ich kenne das schon von einem Kollegen , der Anschluß wurde nie geschaltet,  aber die monatlichen Abbuchungen wurden getätigt, bis Er dann sein Geld wieder bekommt mußte Er einen Anwalt beauftragen  der auch nicht um sonst arbeitet .

Nach dem Preis alleine würde ich nicht unbedingt gehen billig und kein Serviles z.b. da lieber etwas mehr bezahlen ? u.a. auf Hotline Nummer achten was die kostet falls man da ma anrufen muß und eine Störung hat .


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2010)

Ha ha selten so gelacht, selbst das PCGH-Abo kannst du mit Bankeinzug machen … ist natürlich total unseriös!


----------



## iRaptor (10. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ha ha selten so gelacht, selbst das PCGH-Abo kannst du mit Bankeinzug machen … ist natürlich total unseriös!



Ist doch jedem seine Sache ob er Bankeinzug einwilligt oder nicht.


----------



## Robbi482 (10. Dezember 2010)

Würde ganz klar zum Kabel Anschluss raten.
Habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit Kabel Deutschland, da ich in BW wohne gibts hier nur Kabel BW und die kann ich nur empfehlen.

Mit 1&1 wäre ich auch vorsichtig gerade wegen den Angaben ala " bis 16000kb/s" , das "bis" ist bei denen nähmlich sehr locker zu verstehen. Ein Kumpel von mir war bei denen und alles was aus der Dose kam waren 3000kb/s.

Du muss halt wissen wieviel willst ausgeben und wieviel Bandbreite benötigst du.

Also vergleich die Leistungen und entscheide selbst.


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ha ha selten so gelacht, selbst das PCGH-Abo kannst du mit Bankeinzug machen … ist natürlich total unseriös!



noch können sich die Provider hinter der Klausel Vertrags Freiheit verstecken,
wenn erst mal das Gesetz durch ist, Internet =  Grund Versorgung,
kannst du den Anschluß Einklagen , auch wenn sich KD weigert wenn man seine Bank Daten nicht gleicht gibt,

ich denke mal es ist meine Entscheidung zu vertrauen und nicht zu vertrauen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2010)

Ja ist deine Entscheidung, aber deine Grundhaltung zu KD ist nun mal bekannt und sie jedem unter die Nase zu reiben ist nicht nötig! 

Nur mal so nebenbei meine Freundin bezahlt ihren KD-Anschluß per Rechnung, wenn man KD vor die Wahl stellt per Rechnung oder keinen Vertrag/weiteren Kunden entscheiden die sich halt so … nur mal jetzt so als Tipp. 

@ iRaptor

Darum gings doch gar nicht! Aber einen Provider nur deswegen als unseriös zu Bezeichnen ist halt Stuss oder ist die KFZ-Steuer unseriös, denn die kann man auch nur noch bei Neuanmeldung eines KFZ mit Bankeinzug bezahlen.


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei meine Freundin bezahlt ihren KD-Anschluß per Rechnung, wenn man KD vor die Wahl stellt per Rechnung oder keinen Vertrag/weiteren Kunden entscheiden die sich halt so … nur mal jetzt so als Tipp.



das ist ja schön das sie das darf, 
Versuch mal selber auf der Haupt Seite einen Vertrag abzuschließen da kommt im Antrags Formular 4 Zwangs  und Pflicht Fehler  Konto Daten, 
"wir bekommen übrigens Werbung von KD " jeden Monat,
ich werde nun gegen KD vorgehen, 
ich habe nichts gegen KD nur was gegen gewissen Geschäftspraktiken und und Abzocke , hatte mich mal bei Alices erkundigt die machen so einen Zirkus nicht jedenfalls wenn man telefonsich bestellt ,  ich muß ja nicht noch Extra Betonen "wie viel Mißbrauch heute mit Konto Daten betrieben wird " und ich weiß auch von Firmen  die deine Datein auch Konto Daten an 3. weiter geben .


----------



## robbe (10. Dezember 2010)

Oh bitte amdintel, langsam wirds echt lächerlich. Man könnte denken KD versucht dein Leben zu zerstören. Du bist ja regelrecht besessen von dem Gedanken, das diese Firma böse ist. 
KD ist ein Kabelnetz Betreiber und nicht die Umbrella Corporation. Sie versuchen also nicht die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen.

Und jetzt hör am besten auf mit dem Qautsch. Das hatten wir doch alles schonmal und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wurdest du am Ende sogar gesperrt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2010)

> ich weiß auch von Firmen die deine Datein auch Konto Daten an 3. weiter geben


Dann teile mir *dein* Wissen mit, denn ich möchte doch schon gerne wissen wer *meine* Bankdaten noch so hat, außer die die es Wissen müssen (und komm jetzt nicht mit Finanzamt oder Schufa), denn die sie sie brauchen, um von meinem Konto Geld abzubuchen haben dafür eine Einzugsgenehmigung die auch meiner Bank mitgeteilt wird … ohne Einzugsgenehmigung -> kein Geld! 

PS: Niemand zwingt dich einen Vertrag online abzuschließen, denn es gibt auch Kabel Deutschland Filialen bzw Shops in denen du KD-Verträge abschließen kannst!

Beim Vorgehen gegen KD wünsch ich dir viel Glück, denn der der das Geschäft besitzt bestimmt die AGB's innerhalb der Gesetze und nicht der Kunde, denn der hat dann die Wahl ob er diese akzeptiert, aber kein Recht auf deren Veränderung.


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Oh bitte amdintel, langsam wirds echt lächerlich. Man könnte denken KD versucht dein Leben zu zerstören. Du bist ja regelrecht besessen von dem Gedanken, das diese Firma böse ist.
> KD ist ein Kabelnetz Betreiber und nicht die Umbrella Corporation. Sie versuchen also nicht die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen.
> 
> Und jetzt hör am besten auf mit dem Qautsch. Das hatten wir doch alles schonmal und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wurdest du am Ende sogar gesperrt.



ich bin nicht besessen, sondern mache generell keine Verträge mit Firmen mit derartigen Geschäftsgebaren ,  das ist z.b.  mein Recht -->> weil wir  Vertrags Freiheit haben .
Vertrag kommt von vertragen so die  Werbung 
und was du unterschreibst ist bindend daher sind auch lange Vertrags Laufzeiten immer ein Risiko für einem selber,  wenn sich z.b. die Lebensverhältnisse ändern oder man in eine Neue Wohnung umzieht muß man weiter zahlen auch wenn  kein DSL da geht, (lt. Aktueller Rechtslage)  wer lesen kann  und sich  richtig informiert  und nicht nur nach den billig Preisen kuckt  klar im Vorteil .

Alice, 1&1, O2 und Constar  bieten  kurze minderst Vertragslaufzeiten an... 
und  wer sich lange bindet, sucht  sich ob sich  nicht noch wer besseres findet.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (10. Dezember 2010)

Verdächtig hört es sich schon an wen es die einzige Bezahl Methode ist, könnte man aber mit Pay Pal umgehen, wen das nicht möglich ist ist Lastschrift immer noch eine gute alternative.

Warum kann man nicht mit Pay Pal oder was Vergleichbarkeit bezahlen, ist dann die frage, ich habe keinen Ahnung.

Das man Läden (Anbieter) nicht mag kann ich  Verstehen ist bei mir mit klarmobil so,  S........

zum Service bei Alice : 24stund Hotline Live Chat, und man bekommt sms, so wie ich es bis jetzt einschätzen kann dauert es ein wenig lange bis man alles bekommen hat und es wirkt ein wenig konfus dar man nicht alles auf einmal bekommt sonder nach und nach.


----------



## p00nage (10. Dezember 2010)

Also wir haben zurzeit leider auch noch KD aber hoffen das wir möglichst bald davon los kommen, wir wechseln wieder zu Telekom, da haben wir zwar ne langsamere Leitung und kostet mehr, dafür ist die Verbindung STABIL. KD kotzt einfach nur noch an, ich würde nimmer zu Kabel wechseln.


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2010)

ich habe das Live bei einem Kollegen mitgekommen,
Er hatte DSL bestellt, wenige Tage später kam  schon das Moden sonst nix,
es ging natürlich nicht, kein DSL kein Telefon , Er hatte  dann 10 x über sein  Handy da angerufen und  reklamiert  und wurde immer wieder hingehalten  ,
dann wurde von seinem Konto    weil die ja einen Bank Einzug  und Konto Daten hatten   fleißig Monat für Monat Geld abgebucht,  ohne  jegliche  Gegenleistung .

ich selber habe auch  schon die Erfarung  gemacht das der Strom Verorger bei mir Abgebucht hatte das alles ohne Rechnungbeleg ,
ich habe dann die Einzugs Ermächtigung widerrufen und bei der Bank einen Dauer Auftrag eingerichtet und das mache ich nur noch so,  oder eben jeweils einzeln Überweisen wenn eine gültige Rechnung mir vorliegt und nicht anderes .

ich habe mir das mit KD hier nicht ausgedacht, 
das kann jeder selber versuchen,
Online den Vertrag ausfüllen kommen auf der 2. Seite 4 Pflicht Fehler Bank Daten , 
wenn man da nichts angibt,  kann man den Vertrag nicht abschließen ... 
noch fragen dazu ?
Was sind das für Methoden/Geschäftspraktiken erst das Geld dann die Ware ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2010)

Zur esten Geschichte:

Welcher Anbieter? Warum hat dein Kumpel die Einzugsermächtigung nicht schon beim ersten mal widerrufen? Treu und Glauben entbindet nicht von Rechten seinerseits! 


Zur Zweiten:

Sowas kenn ich nennt sich monatliche Pauschale und dafür gibts keine Rechnungen,
weil im Vorraus vertraglich geregelt. <- Ironie 

Wenn das natürlich die Jahresendabrechnung war, solltest du schon im Vorraus per Brief eine Rechnung mit dem jeweiligen Abbuchungszeitraum bekommen. In deinem Fall scheint das nicht so gewesen zu sein, aber bei einem Einzelfall gleich so auf die Barrikaden zu steigen und sofort die Einzugsermächtigung zu widerrufen,
wenn das vorher immer gut ging ist völlig übertrieben. 


Zur dritten Sache:

Ich frage nochmal wer zwingt dich online einen Vertrag abzuschließen? Geh in eine Filiale/Shop.  

Und zur Zahlungspraktika sag ich nur soviel sie ist völlig legitim und wird sogar Vorkasse genannt bei einigen Shops, doch auch da gilt jeder wie er es will und du willst es halt nicht, also lass es!
Das schon uns und auch deine Nerven!


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2010)

ich hatte das damals mit der Telekom auch,  auch schon  3 x keine Rechnung 
bekommen und es wurde ab gebraucht , auch da hatte ich den Bank Einzug gekündigt ,
es macht einfach nur unnötig viel Arbeit, wenn man immer wieder von der Bank
zurück buchen lassen muß.
wenn z.b. durch einen Fehler mal 1200 € von deinem Konto abgebucht wurde, 
ist das Geld erst mal weg
und du hast kein Geld mehr um Rechnungen zu bezahlen  oder was zu essen zu kaufen,
das dauert oft mehere Tage bei der Bank bis das Geld wieder zurück gebucht ist .


(es ist ja heute leider schon fast die Regel das man mit dem Abbuchen schneller ist,
als die Bestellte Leistung zu erbringen  für die aber schon mal abgebucht wurde,
deinem Geld oder der bestellen Leistung sollst du dann wie ein Bittsteller hinterher rennen,wer sich das gefallen läßt ? ).

Frag mal beim Ct Magazin "Leser Services" nach in Sachen DSL Provider,
von welchen Provider  es die meisten Beschwerden gibt , von den  Regunal DSL Telefon Anbietern gibt es so gut wie keine  Beschwerden ..


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2010)

Toller Text, aber wieder keine Antworten auf meine Fragen, geschweige denn vernünftigen Bezug auf den Vorpost! 

Scheinbar mag dich einfach keiner deiner Vertragspartner oder du hast einfach nur unglaubliches Pech! 

[Ironie] Memo an mich: Egal kommt eh nix vernünftiges bei rum. [/Ironie]


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Toller Text, aber wieder keine Antworten auf meine Fragen!
> 
> Scheinbar mag dich einfach keiner deiner Vertragspartner oder du hast einfach nur unglaubliches Pech!
> 
> [Ironie] Memo an mich: Egal kommt eh nix vernünftiges bei rum. [/Ironie]



die meisten Vertragspartner mögen ihre Kunden nicht und nehmen die nicht Erst oder für Voll, du bist wohl heute nicht mehr so auf dem laufenden was in der Internet Services Wüste Deutschland heute abgeht , 
1 & 1 soll sich  gebessert haben Gegensatz zu früher ein Bekannter ist mit den jedenfalls  zufrieden  .


----------



## Sanger (10. Dezember 2010)

Das kann doch garnicht sein das da keine Onboard is.....


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ...du bist wohl heute nicht mehr so auf dem laufenden was in der Internet Services Wüste Deutschland heute abgeht...



Eigentlich wollte ich mir zu diesem Thema jede weitere Einlassung ersparen, aber … doch ich bin durchaus auf dem Laufenden, denn ich bin bei einigen Shops angemeldet und mache viel im und über das Internet, selbst mein Provider, eine Kabelgesellschaft München mit Namen, begegnet mir immer nett und höflich genauso wie die einzelnen Shops! 

So und nun kannst du deinen irrationalen Senf dazu geben … einen weiteren Post in diesem Fred wird es von mir nicht geben!


----------



## dot (12. Dezember 2010)

Koennen wir bitte wieder zum eigentlichen Thema kommen? Danke!


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2010)

es gibt und es wurden seit 2003 keine PCs mehr im umlauf gebracht 
ohne Lan Anschluß,
selbst die kleinen PC Boxen mit Intel Atom haben alle einen Lan Port  , 
selbst mein altes Notebook aus dem Jahr 2001 hat auch einen Lan Port .

wahrscheinlich findet Er  den LAN Anschluß nur halt nicht ?

geh mal in die HW Liste  (Geräte-Manager) da müßte was mit LAn stehen ?


----------



## Hendrix !!! (13. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> geh mal in die HW Liste  (Geräte-Manager) da müßte was mit LAn stehen ?




Network Adapter 1
 Model    NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
 Description    LOOP Internet
 Status    Connected
 Type    MODEM
 Speed    3600 Kbps

ich benutze dar für SIW Download - ComputerBase

oder von der PCGH DVD


----------



## amdintel (13. Dezember 2010)

Hendrix !!! schrieb:


> Network Adapter 1
> Model    NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
> Description    LOOP Internet
> Status    Connected
> ...



du schreibst im 1.  post „du findest den LAN“ Anschluß nicht ?


----------



## robbe (13. Dezember 2010)

Die Sache hat sich doch schon lange geklärt.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich war mir nicht sicher weil über alle der Name des Kabels steht nur an einem nicht und dar ich nichts habe zum probieren, habe ich gefragt.

Das ist mein erster PC und er ist jetzt anderthalb 

Na,ja ich wusste wie die Sachen heißen, des halb war ich doppelt unsicher und weil ich ein 16MB  Leitung bekomme wollte ich auch wiesen ob onbord  reicht, also gleich drei grÜnd zu fragen.

Nicht wundern das der Satz einen begannt vorkommt ich mag Üeier.


----------



## amdintel (13. Dezember 2010)

^^^das ist war diese Internet Daten 3 Gbit, 6 GBit 16.. Leitung  usw. 
und das mit dem  Lan Net Anschluß 1 GB Lan oder 100 Mbit Lan am PC selber  verwirrt in der tat, 
ich blicke da auch nicht so richtig mehr  durch .


----------



## schlappe89 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde mal gerne wissen was manche Leute gegen Bankeinzug haben, das Geld kann man meines Wissens ohne Probleme zurückholen nachdem es abgebucht wurde.

Du solltest noch darauf achten ob es einen guten Router kostenlos dazu gibt.
Wenn du schnelle online games spielst solltest du darauf achten dass du "fast path" mit ins Paket bekommst. Ist manchmal schon dabei manchmal kostet das extra. Dadurch wird der Ping sehr niedrig.

Soweit ich weiß hat man mit Kabel Deutschland ne feste IP Adresse. Kann manchmal auch Nachteil sein.


----------



## amdintel (14. Dezember 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gerne wissen was manche Leute gegen Bankeinzug haben, das Geld kann man meines Wissens ohne Probleme zurückholen nachdem es abgebucht wurde.
> .



kann ich dir in einem Satz sagen :
Es gab in der Vergangenheit damit erhebliche    Probleme was uns extra Kosten/Zeit gekostet hat, daher lasse ich mich General auf so was nicht mehr ein, desweiteren  ist es immer ein Risiko , durch Fehler kann das gesammte Konto geräumt werden, bis zu das Geld wieder hast vergehen Tage . So was wie Konto Einzug und Einzugs-Ermächtigung konnte man noch fast sorglos vor 15 Jahren machen, heute nicht mehr .
(bei festen Beträgen Monatlich  kann man ja einen Dauer Auftrag machen, ist man auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite ).


----------



## Hendrix !!! (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Habe meinen Router bekommen und  probiert in zu installiert leider passiert nichts ich finde auch keine Eintrag im Geräte Manager, dar steht nur zwei unbekannte Geräte. 

Techniker kommt erst am Mittwoch, (bis dahin soll alles installiert sein) es ist der Router Turbolink IAD 

Habe schon ein wenig im Netz geschaut leider bin ich jetzt immer noch nicht schlauer hat jemand ein Idee was ich machen kann oder soll ?


----------



## dot (20. Dezember 2010)

Sphairon Turbolink IAD - AliceWiki

Sowas? Falls ja brauchst du doch nur Buchse 1 (DSL Leitung) und Buchse 4 (Dein PC) anschliessen.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (20. Dezember 2010)

Dankeschön !

Ok, es Passt wohl alles.


Der Router-Modem trainiert zwar die ganze zeit aber das wird wohl dran liegen das er nicht ins Internet kann ?


----------



## Sturmi (20. Dezember 2010)

Wenn er die ganze Zeit trainiert is schlecht, vielleicht ist aber auch einfach deine Leitung noch nicht durch- bzw. geschalten.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 

habe mittlerweile meinen Anschluss bekommen war anscheinend alles ok biss das das mitgelieferte kable zu kurz war.

Leider habe ich feststellen müssen das meine Download Geschwindigkeit nicht die 6,6MB Marke überschreitet was bei einen 16MB Leitung schlecht ist, habe es mit TCP probiert keine Besserung,

was kann ich noch ausprobieren ?


----------



## K3n$! (30. Dezember 2010)

Du hast aber einen 16MBit/s-Anschluss und kein 16MB/s-Anschluss.

Womit hast du die Geschwindigkeit gemessen ?

Du solltest bei 16MBit/s auf eine Geschwindigkeit von annähernd 2MB/s kommen.
Was steht bei dir im Routermenü und DSL-Eigenschaften, also mit welcher Geschwindigkeit hat er die Leitung synchronisiert ?


----------



## Hendrix !!! (31. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem von Bild und noch 2 anderen,die Geschwindigkeit ist meisten zwischen 700 und 800 Kb,s




K3n$! schrieb:


> Was steht bei dir im Routermenü und DSL-Eigenschaften, also mit welcher Geschwindigkeit hat er die Leitung synchronisiert ?



ich kann meinen Router nicht auslesen und keine Ahnung


----------



## K3n$! (31. Dezember 2010)

Hmm.
Welchen Router hast du ?
/_Steht vielleicht schon vorher, hab allerdings grad keine Zeit das alles durchzulesen_\
Normalerweise kommt man mit 
192.168.0.1 bzw. 192.168.1.1
ins Routermenü, wenn du das in dein Browser eingibst.

Dort einfach unter DSL-Informationen nachgucken.

Teste eventuell mal mit einem anderen PC.
Nutzt du WLAN oder LAN oder vielleicht sogar PowerLAN ?


----------



## Hendrix !!! (31. Dezember 2010)

ist der Sphairon Turbolink IAD, beides haut nicht hin, Der Server unter 192.168.1.1 braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden. 

nur Lan mit einem 5m Kabel.


----------



## K3n$! (31. Dezember 2010)

Um in dein Routermenü zu langen, teste mal das hier:

gebe in der Eingabeaufforderung folgendes ein:

_ipconfig/all_

Such dort den Eintrag: _Standardgateway_

Gebe die IP-Adresse bei dir im Browser ein.


Edit: Nach dieser Seite hier zufolge hast du gar kein Routermenü (http://www.alice-wiki.de/Sphairon_Turbolink_IAD)

Hast du es schon mit anderen PC's probiert ?

Bin ich richtig in der Annahme, dass du bei Alice bist ?
Dann kann es einfach sein, dass du nicht mehr an deinem Standort bekommen kannst.
Alice bietet i.d.R. allen Kunden an, das schnellstmögliche zu schalten.
Das war bei mir damals bei Alice auch so.
Ich hatte eine 10Mbit/s-Leitung anstatt einer 16er.
Telekom schaltet nur 3000er DSL.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (31. Dezember 2010)

Bin bei Alice, man muss ja einen Verfügbarkeit Test machen bei dem stand 10-16 MB. Auch im Vergleich mit meiner Postleitzahl soll es zu gering sein Durchschnitt sind 9,6MB,dafür ist mein Upload wen ich nach den Bild DSL Test gehe perfekt.

Kann die tage einen Laptop anschließen is aber schon 5 Jahre alt mit XP.


----------



## grubsnek (1. Januar 2011)

Wir haben uns im Wohnheim auch Alice DSL legen lassen. Der Online Verfügbarkeitscheck sagte, es würde 10-16Mbit/s ankommen. Tatsächlich liegen ziemlich genau 7Mbit/s an.


----------

